
Dante’s Exile - benbreen
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/dantes-exile
======
peter_l_downs
Another story of exile worth reading is that of Rousseau's, as detailed by
Sebald in "A Place in the Country." It's interesting to think about what
modern western democracy would be like if Exile were still a valid political
action. In some sense, not being able to post your views on
Twitter/Facebook/MainstreamSite is the closest equivalent, and yet of course
it's not the same thing. Are Snowden and Assange the only modern exiles from
Western countries? Rousseau was thrown out for challenging the legitimacy of
the church; Dante was thrown out for opposing the Pope; those who can exile,
and those who can be exiled, reveal a lot about who is in Power and that by
which they cannot abide.

------
pmontra
> You don't have permission to access /roundtable/dantes-exile on this server.

Google cache at
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TQr2mf...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TQr2mf8kjLsJ:https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/dantes-
exile+&cd=3)

